# Esfp or estp



## Lonewolf2000 (Dec 13, 2019)

One person from my old job I’m pretty sure was either of the above personalities. He is a chatter box who talks and talks endlessly and to anybody. He’s certainly good for laughs and to pass the time. If he is a esfp he lives up to his name as the entertainer. He talks so much he can’t get shit done and neither can the people he’s talking to as a result the boss gets on his ass. He has a tendency to tell the same stories over and over as well as embellish.
Sometimes he had to run errands and the boss would be like what took you so long.
As I said he will talk anyone’s ear off. He’s a perceiver as he’s not good with schedules and having things done by x time unless it happens to be important like if he needs to go to the doctor. The one factor that might determine his type is he is moderately confrontational/ argumentative. He’s not hard nosed in your face confrontational or argumentative but he does have that side to him. As he has told me in conversations his mouth has gotten him in trouble especially when he was younger.


----------



## Ziegel (Feb 11, 2019)

sounds like an ENTP. Talk and talk and digress and so on
I also tend to act like a broken record and I'm an ESTP tho

If he's purposefully exploiting the system by pretending to be clumsy to earn more at a smaller expense, then he could be an ESTP


----------



## Lonewolf2000 (Dec 13, 2019)

Ziegel said:


> sounds like an ENTP. Talk and talk and digress and so on
> I also tend to act like a broken record and I'm an ESTP tho
> 
> If he's purposefully exploiting the system by pretending to be clumsy to earn more at a smaller expense, then he could be an ESTP


 Yeah he can sound like a broken record. As I said his mouth has gotten him in trouble and he acts without thinking especially when he was younger. I don’t believe he’s a n though as he doesn’t strike me as being a read between the lines or abstract think outside the box type as a lot intuitives are. Don’t sensors tend to recall a lot of past experiences though?.


----------

